# electricity use



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Just Wondering if anyone's has been looking at their online usage and what their minimum load is?

I'm trying to figure out how much my tanks and other things use. Since 4-5 am is when most things are off I figure its a good time to see this. I'm using about .5kwh or 500watts per hour which seems high for just the fridge, tanks and random plugs.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

arc said:


> Just Wondering if anyone's has been looking at their online usage and what their minimum load is?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how much my tanks and other things use. Since 4-5 am is when most things are off I figure its a good time to see this. I'm using about .5kwh or 500watts per hour which seems high for just the fridge, tanks and random plugs.


that's not bad for a fridge and etc, well I guess it depends how big of a fridge you have too and how many tanks.

As you can see I'm running a good amount of tanks and other appliances


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

The fridage is a 20 maybe 25+ year old one so its an energy hog but the 4 tanks I have are all under 30 gallon. So just the filter is on, lights and heater will be off in this temperture. Add in one air pump and dsl modem. Wow I think thats all the appliances I have on.

Hey Fish Man,

How are you filter/heater/lighting all those tanks? individually or with some kind of shared system (dip system?)


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

arc said:


> The fridage is a 20 maybe 25+ year old one so its an energy hog but the 4 tanks I have are all under 30 gallon. So just the filter is on, lights and heater will be off in this temperture. Add in one air pump and dsl modem. Wow I think thats all the appliances I have on.
> 
> Hey Fish Man,
> 
> How are you filter/heater/lighting all those tanks? individually or with some kind of shared system (dip system?)


all individual except for the air pump which I have connected to 4 tanks. The others don't have an air pump.


----------

